# BOB IBEX



## Deleted member 16034 (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone ever had a BOB yak or a BOB Ibex before? I'm going to be bike touring with my bae and my 10-lbs ball of fluff that someone decided is a dog.

I've found a couple used ones on Craigslist for a decent price. I really want the Ibex instead of the Yak because, at 10-lbs, he's very easy to launch. So the shocks would really help ease my fear about him falling off. 

Actually, anyone here ever bike tour with a pup in general?


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Mar 16, 2018)

Also to add, looks like someone did it before. But that's also a bigger dog than mine.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 16, 2018)

no experience with either yak or ibex but that picture of that dog is fucking adorable.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 16, 2018)

I can't comment on touring with a dog but everyone that's mentioned the Bob trailers has had nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Tude (Mar 16, 2018)

There are some interesting ones out there - but as to the travel criteria - how long, distance, hills, busy or quiet roads/trails? 
Long = how much stuff you carry
Distance = see above
Hills = how much don't you want 

Saw some small dog trailers on 2 wheels (would not do one - for the tippy thing) and people had their stuff in front and back panniers. Cool looking side car doggy "trailer" but I don't know as I would want your little cutie pie out in the open - trail maybe. 

I actually not know of any of my long distance friends who have traveled with pets on a trailer - I see some makeshift ones in the city with the dogs with sunglasses on riding either in a milk crate strapped to front of bike or a rehabbed child trailer/cart in the back of the bike. Some looked quite heavy to pull.

I thought this interesting - could probably put stuff in or on top of trailer - plus add front panniers - but both front/back panniers packed out lightly. Ohh the ideas --- and it sounds like fun!!


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jun 1, 2018)

i'd look on craigslist for a child's trailer, same as the others except much cheaper. no need to spend big bucks on a Bob Trailer. I've seen some good trailers for $60 used. 
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/d/instep-bike-trailer/6602080959.html


----------



## Deleted member 22054 (Jun 1, 2018)

I have no experience with these trailer do hickey things. But i suggest making sure to double check for any cracks in the frame expecially any welded joints.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Jun 8, 2018)

I’ve never pulled a trailer, but hear they’re not much fun pulling up steep hills.


----------



## flaggit (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a Bob, Burley Cargo, Burley Bee and Burley two kid. I recommend a child trailer for the stability it will give your dog. The Bob's are tippy for animals leading to freakouts for both you and the dog.


----------



## kindofblue (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## kindofblue (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Geraldo and all, the photo with the dog in the Bob Ibex (see above) is great. And this setup is exactly what I need: single wheel trailer with a weatherproof insert for our dog when we go cycling around Ireland in the summer. Can anyone point me in the direction of the product or the website where the photo was posted originally? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## General Van Fleet (May 7, 2020)

The B.O.B works great for my 12 lb dog we have done quite a few long trips longest being Tallahassee to L.A in the summer last year where the little coraplast sun shield came in handy. The insert apparatus might be custom because I cannot find it for sale anywhere online didn't look terribly hard though. 

I've had my Bob Yak for close to 15 years and love it, not sure the Ibex would be needed I've got a foam pad and wool blanket for padding that seems to work.

Used a 24" & 20" bike wheels cut in half for the ribs and a bit of shower curtain for rain protection in front tried using adhesive velcro to secure it on the bob frame but they came off fairly quickly lucky for us there wasn't much rain to contend with.


----------

